#  >  > Computers Can Be Fun >  >  > Computer News >  >  Playstation 3 price in Bangkok ??

## skipi8

Hello,
I am getting to Bagkok in the next week .
I wanted to know, what is the price there for Playstation 3 ??
I heared there are 2 versions, Slim and reguler ..
What is the price for the slim ?? and what is the price for the second one ?
They got there only NTSC ?? or Pal too ??
Thank you very much .

----------


## The Fresh Prince

I think the new slim will be about 12,000bt but I don't think its out yet. Can't remember how much the original one was and I think mines NTSC.

----------


## skipi8

Do you think the original one should be less than 10,000bt ?

----------


## The Fresh Prince

Nope, I think that they will still sell it for full price until the new one comes out. I think it was 18,000 or 20,000. Can't remember.

----------


## skipi8

The new one is out .. so how is the slim can be 12,000 and the old one will be more ?

----------


## The Fresh Prince

I didn't know that the new one was out. You know what markets are like here though. Just go to mbk and check out the prices for yourself. I've gotta go to Tesco in a bit, there' a games shop there and I'll ask.

----------


## skipi8

OK,
please let me know what are the prices when you back, its very important for me.
Thanks .

----------


## The Fresh Prince

I'm leaving now. :Smile:

----------


## The Fresh Prince

Ok, bearing in mind that this particular shop is always a little pricey, he didn't have any old ps3's but said he was selling them for 19,000bt. He did have the new ps3 slim which he is selling for 17,000bt. A lot more than I expected it to be and also its not as thin as I thought it would be.

Just to give you a comparison of how over priced this guy is, he's selling his games for 2,400bt (even the crap ones) where as at mbk your more likely to pay 1,500-1,800bt per game or as cheap as 800bt for a second hand one.

----------


## skipi8

I understand ..
If he sell it for 17,000bt, I think MBK will sell it around 12,000bt, and I want to buy 2 consoles, so it will be cheaper ..
Maybe if they will have the old one, it should be even cheaper than the slim, right ?

----------


## skipi8

One more thing, What is the price for Dual Shock 3 controller ?? I want to have 4 controllers with the PS3 ..
Hope its cheap too .

----------


## The Fresh Prince

Sorry, I've got no idea about the controllers. I wouldn't expect to get one for 12,000. I'd check in your home country before you come.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

I've just been to MBK on the 6th floor and they are selling the new PS3 Slim for 11,700bt.

Hope this helps.

----------

